# FROM MARK: L188 CallerID problems?



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Under L188, are you experiencing problems with CallerID? If so, please provide the following information:

city where you are located
name of your phone company
is your CallerID history being updated correctly, but you are just not seeing the CallerID popup on incoming calls
are you seeing the CallerID popup, but your CallerID history is not being updated properly
Does CallerID work on another Dish receiver that you have - if so, what is/are your other receiver(s) on which it does work
how are you connecting a phone line to your 921 - ie wire directly into phone jack, wire into splitter connected to your phone jack and how may ways you split the signal, wireless phone jack (please provide brand name), etc.

*If you have DSL and callerid does not work for you, please try swapping out your phone line filter and try adding a 2nd filter to see if that solves the problem before answering this poll.*


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

Yep, caller ID problems started last night with L188

City: Kalamazoo
Telco: SBC
Yes, the history is there, but no popup
Yes, Caller ID works on my 721 and 510 
921 is hooked directly to a jack.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Exeryone, please go into your user preferences (menu-4-2) and make sure that your callerid popup is enabled. When I took the L188 download last week, mine was turned off.


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

mine is enabled and it is still not working.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Exeryone, please go into your user preferences (menu-4-2) and make sure that your callerid popup is enabled. When I took the L188 download last week, mine was turned off.


Thanks Mark. That cured my problem.


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

Pulling the plug for a few seconds cleared mine up.


----------



## Lawood (Jul 29, 2003)

Problem pretty much the same as I reported with L187. However now I do not always get a popup. When L188 was first installed I never saw a popup for several days. Now the popup seam to be working again (even though the 1st digit is missing). I initially checked all settings and they were OK.
Still missing the first digit of the phone number, however this is only for local numbers (area code 303 & 720) out of area numbers seam to work OK.

City: Westminster, CO
Telco: Qwest
No
Yes, No other receiver at this time, but when I had my 6000 it worked fine.
921 is hooked directly to a jack.

Leonard


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

I started having problems once L188 was installed. Here's what is interesting about it: I stopped getting the popup, and the non-popped up calls aren't being recorded in the history. HERE's the biggie. These calls aren't being recorded on my caller id phones either. 

I shut off power to the 921 and the phones began listing caller id. I turned power on to the 921 and it recorded and displayed the 1st call. None after that, the phones quit recording caller ID also. I'll do some more experiments today and do a followup report.

City: Glendale, CA (Los Angeles Metro)
Phone Co: SBC
NO
NO
No other receivers connected to telephone line 
Telephone line connected through DSL filter to 921.

NEW INFO AS OF 9/15/04. I added a second DSL filter to the 921 line and ALL of my Caller ID problems went away .... including those related to my standard telephone set caller id display and history as well as those for the 921.


----------



## Jeepers14702 (Jan 13, 2004)

My caller ID stopped working last Sat. night after a reboot for L188. (I had not had the reciever down until then) I have no history or a display since then...

City. Swanton, Ohio
Phone Co. Sprint
No 
Yes 501
Directly into Jack no DSL


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Jeepers - did you make sure in your preferences that callerid is still enabled?


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Under L188, are you experiencing problems with CallerID? If so, please provide the following information:
> 
> city where you are located
> name of your phone company
> ...


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

no DSL here. just Broadband and regular Digital phone


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, callerid quick working, I have not had any callerid problems what so ever since January, so 188 definetly is the problem. I re-booted twice and it started working again.
No DSL
Verizon in Dallas Texas


----------



## rcarmer (Oct 6, 2004)

Lawood said:


> Problem pretty much the same as I reported with L187. However now I do not always get a popup. When L188 was first installed I never saw a popup for several days. Now the popup seam to be working again (even though the 1st digit is missing). I initially checked all settings and they were OK.
> Still missing the first digit of the phone number, however this is only for local numbers (area code 303 & 720) out of area numbers seam to work OK.
> 
> City: Westminster, CO
> ...


i have the same problem - missing first digit on caller id. i also live in denver with qwest as telco provider. i don't see a fix posted anywhere.


----------



## cl8ton (Oct 4, 2004)

city where you are located: Elgin, Illinois
name of your phone company: SBCis your CallerID history being updated correctly, but you are just not seeing the CallerID popup on incoming calls: Caller ID History is correct but not seeing caller ID popup on inboming callsDoes CallerID work on another Dish receiver that you have - if so, what is/are your other receiver(s) on which it does work: 811
how are you connecting a phone line to your 921 - ie wire directly into phone jack, wire into splitter connected to your phone jack and how may ways you split the signal, wireless phone jack (please provide brand name), etc.: Directly into phone jack.


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

rbyers said:


> .....
> NEW INFO AS OF 9/15/04. I added a second DSL filter to the 921 line and ALL of my Caller ID problems went away .... including those related to my standard telephone set caller id display and history as well as those for the 921.


Did you just plug one dsl filter into the other?


----------



## Avillant (May 21, 2004)

I just got my new 921 yesterday and so far I am quite pleased with it. I live in Margate, FL and my phone Co. is Bell South. I noticed that caller ID was not working. I do have DSL, so I added another filter in the line to the 921 and now caller ID works fine. Calls are also being recorded correctly.
Tony


----------



## MikeJ (May 1, 2003)

I just got my 921 today. No Caller ID

Under L188, are you experiencing problems with CallerID? If so, please provide the following information:
city where you are located: Denver CO
name of your phone company: Qwest
is your CallerID history being updated correctly, but you are just not seeing the CallerID popup on incoming calls: Not seeing incoming calls
are you seeing the CallerID popup, but your CallerID history is not being updated properly: No popup
Does CallerID work on another Dish receiver that you have - if so, what is/are your other receiver(s) on which it does work: Works on 501 and 811
how are you connecting a phone line to your 921 - ie wire directly into phone jack, wire into splitter connected to your phone jack and how may ways you split the signal, wireless phone jack (please provide brand name), etc.: Through Splitter


----------



## MikeJ (May 1, 2003)

MikeJ said:


> I just got my 921 today. No Caller ID
> 
> Under L188, are you experiencing problems with CallerID? If so, please provide the following information:
> city where you are located: Denver CO
> ...


Well I looked at my menu on the 921 and found out I had not checked the pop up box. Now my caller ID works.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Glad to hear, Mike. That was what I was going to suggest.


----------



## DLBTiger (Mar 10, 2004)

Only had the 921 for 3 days. Caller ID was working for the 1st 2 days. Today it is not working.

City - Colorado Springs, CO
Company - Sunwest Comunications
No Popup and history is not updated
No other receivers - but phones show ID
Wired directly into phone jack - no problem first 2 days. Started today 11/30
Do not have DSL

Hope I am responding correctly.

Thanks Dave B



Mark Lamutt said:


> Under L188, are you experiencing problems with CallerID? If so, please provide the following information:
> 
> city where you are located
> name of your phone company
> ...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dave - make sure it's still enabled in your preferences, and then do a power cord reboot. Then, make sure it's enabled again.


----------

